# Becoming Limitless & Unbreakable



## Zumorito (Aug 9, 2016)

Introduction

...I don't want to be a teacher...I see myself as the Student in the Dojo of the Universe...but I already know so much; I just don't want to risk the responsibility of becoming a teacher, but perhaps it's my inevitable destiny. In a way, it's both a blessing and a curse. I get told that I'm "such a bright light" by the people in my life...but I rarely feel like one. I am full of fear; terrified of the world, of people, of all the things that can hurt me...of ever being a victim again. I tried running away from the darkness in me; tried becoming a pacifist and tried to look at the world in a positive light, and not through dog-eat-dog colored lenses. Those feelings consumed me to the point that I became angry all the time; hated everyone and everything. I sunk deep into depression and indulged myself in the drug and alcohol party scene...all the while planning horrific vengeance upon the monsters who did this to me...I nearly made it back to that godforsaken desert thousands of miles away; my family finally pieced together the real reason I decided to go on vacation; mother pulled the old "I'm dying" card on me over the phone to guilt me into postponing my crusade...That was pretty recent, so I'm still pretty angry, and I have some severely mixed feelings on my empathy; part of me feels it's a weakness that I should have kept in check better...but nonetheless, I've returned back to the Arctic where I was born and raised, and have been coming to accept the fact that I need more training before considering taking on my enemies, for they are overwhelmingly powerful; they're a multi-billion dollar Fortune 500 company with armies of lawyers at their disposal; they have the money and the will to buy people off with hired experts to back them up....they are _above_ the law....as much as burning their world to the ground with no mercy or restraint would sate my thirst for retribution....it might be the only way to stop what happened to me from ever happening again...when the law is unjust, is it right or wrong for justice to then become an outlaw? I've tried lobbying, I've tried petitioning, I spent thousands of dollars flying to the Capital Building to expose my enemies to people who had influence, only to discover that there's "pushback". I kept it up for years, and nothing has changed....and it makes me feel sick to my stomach that maybe in the years I spent trying to do things "the right way"....some other kid was getting beaten to a pulp or killed....and things far worse than death....if they turned another child into an empty shell, I can't help but feel responsible...and I still wonder whether or not taking justice into my own hands is the right thing to do, or not. I know so much, but I can't help but feel in this world of uncertainty and fear, that I still have _so much_ left to learn...


----------



## Zumorito (Aug 10, 2016)

Preface

My idea of "becoming limitless and unbreakable" was first inspired after reflecting on a couple of movies, haha. What were they called? The first was called "Unbreakable". The second one was called "Limitless".

In _Unbreakable_, the main character seems like an ordinary guy by and large, portrayed by Bruce Willis. However, he begins to notice an unusual pattern arising throughout his life. He is remarkable lucky, and resilient; he never gets sick, he's strong, and he can tell if someone is a good person or a bad person; as if he can see into their very souls, and also seems to demonstrate a precognitive sense for danger which isn't always precisely on the mark. He's not ridiculously supernatural, but he was somehow born different than those around him, with certain abilities which don't come as naturally to others.

In _Limitless_, a troubled writer is given some pills which unlock his mind's full potential. He finds that when on this medication, he can learn things at an accelerated write, look at things and automatically piece together how they work; he can mimic any physical movement he sees performed in real life, and has total recall of everything he has ever seen, heard, touched, smelled, or tasted. He can also piece together how events are going to play out before they actually happen down to tiny details; he might as well be psychic due to his exceptional powers of observation, even more than those of Sherlock Holmes. I forget who the actor was, but the character's name was Eddie Morra if I recall correctly. 

So that's basically the general idea; find a way to unlock my mind and break free of the chains that are holding me down.....and I think I might need to replicate some of the experiments from Utah to do that, but at the same time, I'm scared of what might happen if I hooked myself up to one of those machines again. Plus they're really pricey. They're mainstream now though....guess they worked the kinks out on us kids first.


----------



## Zumorito (Aug 10, 2016)

I'll start posting the 24/7 Meditation Exercises tomorrow. Great way of cultivating inner peace throughout your daily routines. I stuck with the program for a while and it had a great impact. Need to start doing them again.


----------



## Orange Lightning (Aug 10, 2016)

I like the writing. Detail!

What are these machines in Utah you're referring to?
As far as I know, unlocking your brain's full potential is a myth.

Why You Don’t Use Only 10% of Your Brain

How to Use More Than 10 Percent of Your Brain


----------



## Zumorito (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks. And yep; it is a bit of a misnomer. Technically everyone uses a hundred percent of their brain, just not consciously. Mostly just reflexes and impulses. I've heard of people developing their minds to the point that they practically had a personal relationship with their subconscious. The subsconscious picks up roughly billions of little bits of information every second, but only a fraction of this information is consciously processed and perceived; the rest gets thrown into storage so to speak. Imagine what we'd be capable of we could hang onto even more of the bits of information at a conscious level. Yo could probably see events unfold in front of you and instantly deduce what's going to happen in the near future haha. 

The machine was basically a Play-Video-Games-With-Your-Brain-Machine. Biiofeed/Neurofeedback whatever ya wanna call it. I started the session with the Machine when I was thirteen. The guards shaved my head so that they could glue to electrodes to my scalp more easily; they looked like just plain old flat pieces of copper with red and brown wires leading out of each one. One of the nurses would have a rough drawing of the top of my head with black numbered dots at specific points to show where they needed to place the electrodes for any given exercise. The wires were routed into an EKG/EEG machine and then they'd put one of those finger-pulse device thingies on my pointer finger. The machine they'd routed my electrical wires into had screens and up popped a zig zaggy line of my heart rate and on the other screen looked like a lush green field of grass, but with tall mountainous peaks here and there that were tipped in orange red and yellow. These peaks on the landscape represented my brainwaves I guess; there was a smaller screen next to that that had a different set of zig zaggy lines/maybe a more primitive model of the brain scan. They'd route the screen into the actual Machine then, which was basically just a couple of boxes with a bunch of witches and dials and lights on it if I recall correctly; kinda looked like a radio. That device was then routed into a large flat screen television and I was told that was the only screen I should be worried about. They then routed the TV into a row of laptops belonging to doctors and representatives of other "facilities". They did the same thing when the Director held our annual Olympics; weird people would show up just to study us and watch us perform. Not sure what was on the laptops as they faced away from me, but I'm just assuming it was a sum total collection of all the data combined or something. Then the flat screen would light up. 

On the screen would be a main menu of some kind, controlled by the Doctor who was in charge. Sometimes it was a race car came, where I'd have to be chased or win a race. Other times it was a spaceship game where I had to shoot all the meteors headed for earth. Somewhat of a daunting task without a remote control, at least at first. I learned how to control the game with my mind pretty quickly; basically the more calm and centered I was, then the faster and smoother the game would work. The more tense or distracted I became, the more the game would glitch and stall and crash. It would have been fun if there hadn't been a sadistic time limit. If I didn't beat the game in a certain amount of time, then I was sent to "Investment" for cruel and unusual punishment strictly for "motivational purposes"....I guess it motivated me pretty good. I got really, _really_ good at playing video games with my brain over the years. Got to the point I could seemingly control involuntary bodily functions with my mind; my heartrate, my adrenaline, my senses, my body temperature, even indigestion haha. 

But, nowadays, this technology is used as a revolutionary new device to teach Heart Patients how to control their blood pressure and a bunch of other wonderful uses that I never really got to experience the sunny sides of....you're welcome, modern science. -_-


----------



## Zumorito (Aug 11, 2016)

_A Preface for Meditating 24/7_

Meditation is a skill for awakening up to the richness of your life. I offer these practices to remind you how attainable and close at hand this awareness can be.

Much of the great stuff in life is really simple. Hidden inside your most mundane moments are pathways to heightened and enlightened appreciation. Consider, for example:

- Awakening from a deep sleep and lingering in that blissful state before getting up.

- Drinking your morning tea or coffee with intense pleasure, as if it were an elixir of life.

- Hugging someone you love with fervor, as you would after long separation, even if it's been only a few hours.

- Walking and feeling the joy of movement as you stride along.

- Eating a simple meal and taking great delight in each bite.

- Being aware of all the people you love, and feeling your heart melt into openness.

- Lying down, giving in to the heaviness of fatigue, and relaxing so deeply that in a mere few minutes you are rested and ready for action.

These experiences are accessible to anyone, in the course of an ordinary day. When we take an ordinary moment and pay extraordinary attention, magic happens. It's these magical moments that create a vibrant and meaningful life.

Although they often flash by without being appreciated, these moment-to-moment happenings make up the texture of our lives. If we miss too many of them because we're distracted, fatigued, or stressed, later we may feel that we have missed out on our real life.

Extraordinary attention can be cultivated. We can learn to be open to what life is offering. When we practice giving full attention to the motions of life, _this_ is meditation. In these lessons, will be presented fourteen meditations that you can do at transitional moments throughout your day. You do not have to go anywhere, or change yourself at all. You can start whenever you wish.



Next:_ "What is Meditation?"_


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 11, 2016)

Zumorito said:


> These experiences are accessible to anyone, in the course of an ordinary day. When we take an ordinary moment and pay extraordinary attention, magic happens. It's these magical moments that create a vibrant and meaningful life.


  Strangely enough, once I got past my teens I never worried overly much about any of these things. I've lived a happy and successful life up to this point, and I have lots of plans for the future when I retire in a few years. You should focus much more on what is going on around you, and your interactions with others, rather than focusing so hard on what might be going on inside you.

  Think of it this way ... if you've been working hard all day, you get very tired before you're done. If you focus on how tired you are, it becomes very difficult to finish the job that needs doing. Instead, you focus on what you are doing rather than how you feel, and that allows you to finish the job.

  You seriously need to spend more time outside your head.


----------



## Zumorito (Aug 11, 2016)

That is what this is all about...Maybe you should wait for the meditations to be posted before saying I should focus more on what's going on around me haha; that is precisely the point of Waking Meditations. XD


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 11, 2016)

Zumorito said:


> That is what this is all about...Maybe you should wait for the meditations to be posted before saying I should focus more on what's going on around me haha; that is precisely the point of Waking Meditations. XD


  Nope, not waiting for anything else from you. You are obviously still so young that you're only giving lip service to what others say because you've got it all figured out for yourself since you didn't even bother to consider what I wrote and instead decided you had already figured out what you need to know. Since that's the case, I'm done and have nothing else for you. I'll put you on my ignore list now.


----------



## Zumorito (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks.


----------

